

Ask HN: Best resources to learn Java - angrymouse

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on the best resources to learn modern Java?<p>I am a juniorish Ruby and JS developer (mostly) and have a massive (web) project upcoming that will feature a fair bit of Java and so need to get learning it. I don&#x27;t really have any other developers to help teach me that I know.<p>So, what resources would HN recommend? Help much appreciated!
======
dragonbonheur
Java, how to program by Deitel & Deitel. Or the Java Programming Black book by
Steven Holzner. Nothing beats a good book.

